# ID This calico fish please?



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It took forever to get a pic of this teeny tiny fish & in real life it looks brown, tan, & orange like a dark calico cat. For some reason in the pic it looks blue & yellow :roll: . I kinda think it's mouth looks like it might be a L. fuelleborni? It's so small it's hard to see really well though.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you get a clearer shot? Its downward mouth looks more like a tropheops than a fuelleborni.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I dunno if this pic will help any better or not. It's so small it's hard to get a good pic of it (add to that it won't hold still :lol: ) If this pic doesn't help, I'll net it and put it in a shot glass or something to get a better pic of it's mouth. It is the mouth that looks different than my mbuna and the coloring too but like I said it doesn't look that blue in real life...looks more brown but I guess there is a blueish hue to the brown that the camera picks up.








I appreciate the help.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been pouring over the profiles and I've come up with Labeotropheus fuelleborni (Nakantenga). Being an amature that's just a guess going by pictures. Yes or no? Net the fish for a better pic of it's mouth?


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

From the second pic it does look like a fuelleborni. Still not too clear, but if it won't be too big of a bother (like taking out a crapload of rocks  ) to net him out and take a better pic then sure.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh you can bet your sweet fishnet I won't go to alot of trouble :lol: but I netted it pretty easy and put it in a clear drinking glass to get a better pic of it....yeah right. It's so small and quick, I took umpteen pics and never got more than it's tail in any of them :lol: , so back in the tank it went  . Maybe when it gets a little more size to it I can get a better pic.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

He he , Dewdrop your photography skills are as good as mine! :lol: 
But from what I can see and my limited knowledge, I'll go out on a limb and say it looks like an OB Peacock to me.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Hiya Hoosier,
So you're not much good with a camera either huh? he he
I found a pic of a lady's in another group that she has labeled as a fuelleborne and it looks more like my fish than my pic does :roll: .








[/url]


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

haha, i was thinkin OB from the start as well.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

An OB Mbuna. Either Fuelleborni or Zebra, depending on the mouth, or a mix of both. If it has the nose, it is a Fuelleborni. If the mouth looks between a Zebra and a Fuelleborni it could be poorly bred or a mix. I would guess a Fuelleborni.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess I'll have to let it get a little bigger so I can see the mouth better. Since it came from Walmart it could be poorly bred and or a mix I guess. Time might tell. I had it in my 10g. fry tank along with the new yellow one that I was hoping was a strawberry peacock (I posted about it too) but it chased the yellow fish pretty bad so now I have the OB in with mainly haps and it seems to be doing ok in there.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not sure what it is, but the mouth looks somewhat deformed to me.


----------

